# So you think you had a bad day at work



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrwufR4sIl8[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow. What a fuggup! Did you notice how they had to avoid Miss Columbia on camera?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2015)

I think Steve Harvey may not be back next year, just a guess. &#128580;


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

Really tough on both girls and their supporters


----------



## havasu (Dec 21, 2015)

...and then "The Donald" had to comment saying he made a killer profit on the sale of the pageant. A total F up all around.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

havasu said:


> ...and then "The Donald" had to comment saying he made a killer profit on the sale of the pageant. A total F up all around.



he is special...............


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2015)

Well you know the saying "God Save The Queen" if he's busy doing that, who's saving us from ourselves. &#128563;


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

you're screwed


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2015)

That was kinda my thought.


----------



## havasu (Dec 21, 2015)

I wonder if those walls also apply to our Northern Borders? It doesn't seem too secure at the moment....


----------



## nealtw (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.gosur.com/en/canada-earth/?search=street view/&gclid=CJCqttXh7skCFQGTaQodZVMCqA

type in    zero ave. langley bc canada         go to street view and see the wall


----------



## nealtw (Dec 22, 2015)

or this
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKp9F3VdQAU[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

nealtw said:


> http://www.gosur.com/en/canada-earth/?search=street view/&gclid=CJCqttXh7skCFQGTaQodZVMCqA
> 
> type in    zero ave. langley bc canada         go to street view and see the wall



copy & paste into Google maps. it worked better.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

Along that area where there are roads on both sides I have raced the state police, just for fun, one time the guy hit his lights and sirens to let me know the mounties had a speed trap ahead.


----------

